# Lustiges JavaScript-Spielchen



## n00ki3 (26. September 2006)

geht mal auf golem.de

und gebt folgenden Code in die Adresszeile


```
javascript:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24;x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI=document.images; DIL=DI.length;function A(){for(i=0; i<DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style;DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=Math.sin(R*x1+i*x2+x3)*x4+x5;DIS.top=Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3)*y4+y5}R++ }setInterval('A()',5); void(0)
```

Btw: Es geht auch mit anderen Seiten ...probierts einfach aus ^^


----------



## Julian Maicher (26. September 2006)

Was es nicht so alles gibt ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. September 2006)

Bisher konnte ich aber nur auf golem.de den entsprechenden Effekt beobachten. Alle anderen Seiten sahen damit einfach nur Schei... aus.
Ist aber auf jeden Fall ganz lustig.


----------



## Julian Maicher (26. September 2006)

ebay macht sich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## helaukoenig (26. September 2006)

für wahr, wirklich lustig!

Lässt sich das auch auf Knopf-Druck aktivieren, so als Gimmick für die eigene Website?


----------



## King Euro (13. Oktober 2006)

Mit einem "OnClick" sollte das sicher gehen, wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht.
Wie genau es dafür umformatiert werden muss kann ich jetzt nicht sagen (da ich nicht genauer drüber nachdenken will). 

Notfalls gibt es ja hier Foren die man Fragen kann!


----------



## DaRealMC (18. Oktober 2006)

Kann auch einer erklären, was eine Seite haben muss, dass dies funktioniert?
Er nimmt ja anscheinend auch nicht alle Bilder.


----------



## King Euro (19. Oktober 2006)

Er nimmt nur die Bilder nicht die nicht direkt in den HTML-Text eingebunden sind.

Sprich: Bilder die beispielsweise über CSS dargestellt werden werden ignoriert.

(diese Bilder kann man auch nicht mit Rechtsklick->Bild speichern speichern wie es bei den normalen geht)


----------



## DaRealMC (19. Oktober 2006)

Sowas in die Richtung dachte ich mir schon, aber: wieso geht es dann hier nicht?
ich kann z.B. auf den Antwort-Button klicken und "Save Image as..." (englischer Seamonkey) auswählen.


----------



## King Euro (19. Oktober 2006)

Genau das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt! 

Ich denke dass es hier vllt. einfach zu viele Bilder sind, aber ich weiß es nicht... .


----------



## DaRealMC (19. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke, ein Mod sollte diesen Thread mal ins JS-Forum schieben/linken. Dort kann man uns sicher aufklären


----------



## Quaese (20. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

das es hier nicht funktioniert, liegt am Doctype des Dokumentes. Es wird einfach erwartet, dass die
CSS-Angaben für *left* und *top* mit einer Einheit (z.B. *px*) abgeschlossen wird.

```
javascript:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24;x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI=document.images; DIL=DI.length;function A(){for(i=0; i<DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style;DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=Math.sin(R*x1+i*x2+x3)*x4+x5+"px";DIS.top=Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3)*y4+y5+"px"}R++ }setInterval('A()',5); void(0)
```
Es muss allerdings ganz nach oben gescrollt werden.

Die Version, um es auf Knopfdruck zu starten, könnte folgendermassen aussehen:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>www.tutorials.de</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var hTimer;
var	R=0;
var x1=.1;  y1=.05;
var x2=.25; y2=.24;
var x3=1.6; y3=.24;
var x4=300; y4=200;
var x5=300; y5=200;

function rotateImages(){
  DI = document.images;
  DIL = DI.length;
}

function A(){
  for(i=0; i<DIL; i++){
    DIS = DI[i].style;
    DIS.position='absolute';
    DIS.left = Math.sin(R*x1+i*x2+x3)*x4+x5;
    DIS.top  = Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3)*y4+y5;
  }
  R++;
}

window.onload = rotateImages;
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
<button onclick="window.clearInterval(hTimer);">stop</button>
<button onclick="hTimer = window.setInterval('A()',50);">rotateImages()</button>
<img src="bild.gif" border="0" alt="bild.gif">
</body>
</html>
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## hikeda_ya (20. Oktober 2006)

mache da was wohl falsch - wo muss ich den code eingeben


----------



## Quaese (20. Oktober 2006)

In die Adresszeile des Browsers.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## hikeda_ya (20. Oktober 2006)

passiert bei mir nix - ausser das des nicht gefunden werden kann 

oder darf ich da das füchsle net verwenden?


----------



## DaRealMC (20. Oktober 2006)

Ja, da machst du was falsch... Es liegt nicht am FF!

schreibst du evtl. ein http:// davor?


----------



## Html (20. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, wirkliches lustiges Phänomen. 

Auf http://www.partypaket.de funktioniert es auch.

Gruß Olli


----------



## Suchfunktion (1. November 2006)

Bei Google auch 


```
javascript:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24;x4=800; y4=800; x5=800; y5=800; DI=document.images; DIL=DI.length;function A(){for(i=0; i<DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style;DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=Math.sin(R*x5+i*x5+x3)*x4+x5;DIS.top=Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3+50)*y4+y5}R++ }setInterval('A()',5); void(0)
```
Auch empfehlenswert 


Fuer Bildergalerien zu empfehlen:

```
javascript:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.5005; x2=.5005; y2=.5024; x3=5001.6; y3=.24;x4=800; y4=800; x5=800; y5=800; DI=document.images; DIL=DI.length;function A(){for(i=0; i<DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style;DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=Math.sin(R*x5+i*x5+x3)*x4+x5;DIS.top=Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3+50)*y4+y5}R++ }setInterval('A()',5); void(0)
```


----------

